# Air Pump for 60 Gallon in 35 Gallon Tank



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

I bought an air pump that can be used in and up to a 60 gallon tank for my 35gallon. is this good for my fish? i have read that too much oxygenated water can be fatal! is that true too?


----------



## aeri (Sep 9, 2007)

it should be fine


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I dont use one in the new but theres a power head for movement ..
I have 1 in the shrimp tank


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I like to know my fishies aren't going to be low on oxygen. I tend to go a bit higher on the air-pumps. '30g' one on a 20g tank. That sort of thing. But it certainly won't hurt them to put a really big one in there, it might decrease your ability to see the fish in the tank if it's all one big bubble curtain though.

W


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

newbiefishfanatic said:


> I bought an air pump that can be used in and up to a 60 gallon tank for my 35gallon. is this good for my fish? i have read that too much oxygenated water can be fatal! is that true too?


It's a common misconception that air pumps introduce oxygen into the water. The bubbles that they create disrupt the surface of the water, increasing surface area and allowing a higher air/water exchange rate.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

In one tank I use one in the opposite end of the tank from the output to create surface agitation at that end. 

I have it in another...cause I have it, so use it... lol


----------



## ka NUK (Dec 19, 2008)

In my experience a spray bar or powerhead located just below, and pointed parallel to the surface, is a much more effective aeration method. As stated above: The bubbles are moving oxygen-starved water from the bottom. Why not move that water more efficiently?

I _do_ like air pumps for running under-gravel and sponge filters 

ka NK


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks to this thread you posted and i read .....saved my plecos from death ....made me think they needed oxygen and i acted fast putting a bubbler in .............thanks for posting!!


----------



## Prodicus (Nov 3, 2008)

Darkblade48 said:


> It's a common misconception that air pumps introduce oxygen into the water. The bubbles that they create disrupt the surface of the water, increasing surface area and allowing a higher air/water exchange rate.


I second this point:
Air pumps add oxygen and deplete CO2 almost entirely by surface agitation.

Since my filter returns are a much quieter way to create surface agitation, this is my preferred method.

The tank size specification for the air pump is just a way of up-selling. Air pumps really aren't necessary at all, imo.


----------

